# Berry Boo aka Felice's new life as a single house bun



## willowbun (Jan 3, 2009)

Howdy all, so i have been on this website checking things out and discovered how much berry boo really is loved. I thought I would try to start a blog about her but that took two days just to finnally discover the "new topic" button. Otherwise this would have been up and running a few days ago. Oh well, it is here now, maybe everyone has forgotten about berry boo and you all won't even remember her. But that is okay because now you can fall in love with Felice. My husband named her that due to the fact that she eats fleece blankets. So if my husband took initiative to name her I was going to go with it. It was originally fleece, but we kind of but an accent on it and make it Felice like Felice Navidad since we did get her around christmas we thought it works. 

How does one add pictures to a post?


----------



## delusional (Jan 3, 2009)

Yay Berry Boo! I think Felice is a lovely name for her. 

Here is a link on how to post photos on here. Now get to it! We need our Berry/Felice fix!


----------



## willowbun (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is my first attempt at adding a picture of my little bun.










I am sitting on the couch and she likes to jump up and sit near me. 








Okay this should hold you all over for a while.


----------



## delusional (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh there she is!

She looks great, so happy in her new home.  And it seems like she's claiming you and your home quite nicely already.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 3, 2009)

Who could forget about the wonderful and beautiful Berry-Boo? I'm so glad you found the forum! Stick around so we can hear more about Berry-Boo... er... Felice and her new life with you.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 3, 2009)

Yayyy!!!! We are soooo glad that you joined and are posting photos of one of our favorite rabbits! Welcome back, Felice! She looks like she is enjoying her new home!

Minda


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 3, 2009)

No way could we forget about Berry-Boo/Felice! I'm so happy you've started a blog! She's gorgeous, and it's great to see pics of her  Seems like she certainly went to a great home 

Welcome to the forum as well! I hope you'll stick around and post lots of pics and stories!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 4, 2009)

We're so glad you could join us!
Looks like your new addition is making herself right at home... Is she doing her bunny 500s?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2009)

EEK! She is here! YES! Trust me we won't forget her.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hooray! You made a blog!  I like the new name! It fits her! Is there anything left of her fleecie? lol


----------



## willowbun (Jan 4, 2009)

So, I am not sure if it is exactly like the bunway 500, but it definitely fast and furious. It is so fun to watch her randomly zoom around and then stop on a dime. Sit there for a second and then do a huge binky and take off again sideways and then flip once more and dash away. My husband even enjoys watching her do her crazy binks. Just today i even heard him use the term binky. Crazy. 

My question is for anyone that knows bunnies is what is up with the digging either at your feet or pants leg. As soon as she does it she usually runs off. I assume it is her way of getting my attention but never experienced it before with my other bun. She just adore nose rubs though and will come begging for one. 

She is starting to venture out of the living room and into the kitchen and down the hall to another carpeted family room. She does really good on the vinyl floor until she sees you watching her then she all of a sudden is freaked out and comes scrabling back into "her" room. 

We have discovered that she loves puzzles and do whatever she has to-to get to the piecies however, she has made our new puzzle just about impossible as she has nibbled off some of the knobs on a few pieces. 

So, anyone with digging experience let me know....ohh and she hasn't really even touched her fleece blanket, but she does love scrunching around on blankets that i am snuggled up with. She will jump up on me and strecth her front legs way out as if she is straigtening the blanket out. 

Okay bye.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 4, 2009)

She did the digging here to get your attention. She also would do that to us if we were in her way (she's done it to my bare skin before - ouch!). She mostly did it pre-spay, but she still did it for attention after that.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 6, 2009)

Hooray willowbun. You found the forum. We love to see pics and hear about Felice. 

As to digging, could be her young age. I've seen energetic tykes grow out of that. As she gets older she may cease her digginess. Also Gigi girl (big chinchilla colored NZ from SRR fold) liked to dig in stuff that had certain scents on them. Would any of these blankees, towels, have a scent that excites her? One suggestion is a big Rubbermaid, tall-sided bin, of loose fleece and rags she can burrow in and practice her digging steps. She's probably excited you got stuff to satisfy her diggy talents.

Can't wait to see more pics and follow her guardian parent BLOG. :dancingorig: 

Thanx for the picture fix. :yes:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 6, 2009)

In Fall, the went bonkers for a box of dried leaves from outside (with some shredded newspaper too because she ate a lot of the leaves)!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 7, 2009)

Love the photo of Felice reaching up to see who's on the sofa!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 7, 2009)

Yay! I'm so glad we get to hear about Felice! You may know this, but in Spanish "feliz" (of Feliz Navidad) means "happy", so it's a perfect (and beautiful) name for her (like the new spelling too-very ladylike)! I'm glad she's doing great binkies for you already and likes to sit by you! It's no surprize that she's bringing out your husband's softer side--I think she did that to kherrmann3's bf as well. My bf got rabbits of his own after meeting mine, and his are smaller and more ridiculously girly-cute than mine!

Welcome to you, and welcome back to your girl!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello! How is Felice doing? I haven't seen an update in awhile, and was just curious! Is she enjoying her new digs?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 24, 2009)

O M G!! I am so glad you joined! Berry Boo/Felice sure does have a fan club here - I'm one of the officers! :hearts:

I laughed out loud at why she got her new name. Bo chews holes in them..... and we have a bunch of blankets and shirts that he's attacked! LOL! 

Welcome and give Felice a nose rub for me. She's just a doll!


----------



## willowbun (Mar 9, 2009)

Okay all you Felice fenatics. I need your help. I know that I haven't been around but I am very busy. But not too busy to notice that my little bun isn't acting normal. I statyed home from work today to catch up on homework for my college classes that I am behind in. 

I played with felice this morning...everything normal. I gave her her breakfest and she was eating it almost before I could put it down. Later in the day I noticed her laying down in her cage and she didn't get up when I came near. THis is odd. I reached in her cage and she still didn't move. I offered her a carrot and she wouldn't take it. SHe turned away. I know something was up. I called the vet and they said to try and get some mineral oil in her. I did this and rubbed her tummy, but don't know what else to do. Right after giving the oil she ran around and almost acted normal, but now is lying down again. Oh wait she is coming over by me. Is she just trying to scare me or what. I think I am going to keep giving her the fluids. (Now she laid down again). Should I give her pinapple juice? I changed her litter box right when I noticed her laying down about an hour ago and she hasn't passed anything yet. I hope someone sees this and has an idea. 
Thanks.


----------



## myheart (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi there.... I know you are having a little trouble with Felice and her tummy. When in doubt, post in the Infirmary, or take a look at other Infirmary threads that seem similar to what Felice is going through. You will get a better response and much quicker, especially if it is an emergency.

Anyhow, I am not sure if they really recommend the mineral oil for rabbit tummies anymore. Others would probably know better on that one.

Does she seem bunchy or hunched-up like her tummy hurts. It could just be gas. If that is the case, the folks here usually recommend baby gas medicine which has the active ingredient of simethicone. Follow that up with soothing tummy rubs to help get the gas moving. You may have to repeat the gas med a few times every few hours. 

If she shows no interest in any foods, could be a little blockage starting. Really keep track of inputs (water/foods) and outputs. If poo's are small, and she is not really drinking, then you could start up some fresh pineapple juice or pedialyte. Hydration is so important if you suspect blockage.

If you have other questions, don't be afraid to post in the Infirmary. So many people will jump on to help you, and you will find this is one of the most common questions bunny-parents have.

Good luck getting little Felice to feel better.

myheart


----------



## Pipp (Mar 9, 2009)

When did she last pass poops and what did they look like? 

And can you post her age, breed, etc? 

Is she molting per chance? 



sas :?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I can answer those, Pipp. She is a mini-rex who is almost a year old (a few months to go). 

If she's not eating, I recommend the gas meds. I just had that with Toby. Cleared everything right up! (may not be the case, but you could post it in the infirmary).


----------



## pamnock (Mar 9, 2009)

I would give Nutri Cal and take her to the vet. 



Pam


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 9, 2009)

What;s going on there now?

I would give gas meds (simethicone )and fluids and try to massage her tummy a little if she will let you. If you have fresh pineapple juice that would also be fine ..also pedialyte . if you want to dilute the pineapple juice you can use plain water or pedialyte . if you have benebac in the house give her some of that also
Hopefully this is a gas attack and/ or beginning stasis and these actions will help her.I would continue to give her fluids every few hours and not worry about the food at this point.
How is she? any poops or normal behavior?


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 9, 2009)

Willowbun 

why don't you start a new topic in the infirmary about Felice's illness
angieluv/maureen


----------



## willowbun (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you all for your support. If she didn't scare me half to death yesterday, I wouldn't know that she was acting strange yesterday. She is eating and running around the house as usual. She is pooping like normal. I wish I would have known that mineral oil is outdated as now she looks messy with the oil making her fur nasty. She looks like she hasn't given herself a bath in years. However, now with her fur oilly around her face and neck she is grooming herself often. SHe seems very normal now. I just wish she would drink more water. SHe has been drinking but not a whole lot. I have been giving her water by an eye dropper. SO maybe I just don't realize how much water she is getting. SO that is that.


Thanks again for your help. I will run to the store and get some baby gas meds incase this happens again. Or if anyone suggests it I can continue to give it to her just incase something is still bothering her. But she is 100% better than last night.

Ashley and Felice


----------



## myheart (Mar 10, 2009)

That is so good to hear that you are able to breathe again!!! I know it is difficult to tell if bunners don't feel good sometimes because they hide their pain so well. Now you know what to watch for and what to grab from your bunny emergency kit to treatat the first signs of any symptoms.

Congratulations on surviving your first bout of gassy-bunny!!! :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## Boz (Mar 10, 2009)

Yay! I'm glad she's better! 

Dolla had a couple gas episodes and the first time I was freaking out! Thank goodness there was people still on between 9PM and 3AM my time! I don't know what I would have done!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank goodness! 
Can you give her moist veggies?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 2, 2009)

Bumping, :bumpjust in case Ashley (willowbun) and Felice can check in again. ??

Ashley, we never forget our foster buns' shenanigans. Felice's foster-slave K was posting some of "Berry-Boo's" bunny licks in her Blog for bun buns thread.

:bunnydance:


----------

